# Hi, I just bought a 2011 se with 117,000 miles



## Telldem1 (Jul 10, 2019)

As soon as I got the car home, the driver side front door window fell down and can't come up. The serpentine belt makes a squealing noise at start-up, then disappears after a couple minutes. It also has an exhaust leak and the driver leatherette seat is totally trashed. Other than that I like it. 🙂


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2019)

*2010 VW Routan 4.0L SEL*



Telldem1 said:


> As soon as I got the car home, the driver side front door window fell down and can't come up. The serpentine belt makes a squealing noise at start-up, then disappears after a couple minutes. It also has an exhaust leak and the driver leatherette seat is totally trashed. Other than that I like it. 🙂


I just purchased a 2010 VW Routan SEL 4.0L only 69k miles, Minivan came with no battery, installed new battery and starts up, engine is strong. The transmission solenoids seem to be bad, it goes only into 1 - 2 gears, No 3 -4 or higher gears.

So on the Driver's window was it the Regulator or the windows motor? All other items are working fine.

Thanks


----------

